# Fertile eggs?



## damizz (Aug 22, 2006)

My vents have been laying quite a few eggs these days and so far I have not gotten any good ones. The ones in the picture were laid on Monday (12/4). I just pulled them a few minutes ago. The two dark ones look like they may not have been laid with the rest although I counted 6 in there on Monday. Any thoughts on them being good or not?


----------



## sbreland (May 4, 2006)

The two darkest may be good if they are not new, if they are then still have to wait. Since you counted 6 at the beginning I would tend to say that these were layed at the same time and if so, they look good, but give em a day or two more to be sure. All the rest are bad except maybe a small chance that the top one could still be good but I doubt it.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

After 4 days I would expect to see development in the eggs. The 2 black eggs have the appearance of fertile eggs, but they don't look like they are 4 days old... Hopefully they will be good either way.

Good luck!


----------

